# أفكــاري هزمانـــي



## soso a (25 مايو 2011)

*




*



*أفكــاري هزمانـــي .. والــدنيــا وخـدانــي .. لكــن رغـــم البعـــد .. رغــم اليـــأس .. بحــنلك يا يسوع  مــن تانـــي .. يحن لحــبك  .. ولابوتك اللى بيرعـــاني .. وإلـــهى نــزل مــن سمـــاه .. وإتحمـــل الالامـــات عشـــاني .. ومـــــات وقــــام مـــن الأمــــوات .. وبقيـــامتـــه أحيــانــي.*

*==========================================*

*متسبنيش يا يسوع لافكارى تهزمنى *

*ولا لدنيا العالم تغرقنى فى بحرها *

*انا بعيد عنك لاكن عينك عليا بتنقذنى من اى خطر *

*انا راجع ليك راجع ارتمى فى حضنك *

*ضمنى يا يسوع متسبنيش ابدا للعالم يبلعنى فى متاهته *


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## soso a (25 مايو 2011)

ميرسى كليمو

 نورت الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (25 مايو 2011)

> ضمنى يا يسوع متسبنيش ابدا للعالم يبلعنى فى متاهته​




آمين
شكرا للكلمات الجميله
الرب يباركك​


----------



## soso a (25 مايو 2011)

ميرسى يا استاذ لكلامك المشجع 
الرب معاك


----------

